# Finally Something To Show



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't been able to get in the shop much lately. I have been working on this box restoration for a couple of months when I get time. The big mistake was not taking a picture of it before I started. Originally it was pretty grimy and beat up. The girl who's grandfather made this will now be able to use it as a jewellery/keepsake chest.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Geez Deb, you did a fantastic job on the restore!! Heck with the before pics,,get one of her when she see's it NOW...that'll be a keeper..and what keeps many of us building...

Again, ya did a mighty fine job, you should be properly proud 

bi..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HiDeb

All I can say is WOW,,,,,nice job

======



CanuckGal said:


> I haven't been able to get in the shop much lately. I have been working on this box restoration for a couple of months when I get time. The big mistake was not taking a picture of it before I started. Originally it was pretty grimy and beat up. The girl who's grandfather made this will now be able to use it as a jewellery/keepsake chest.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Deb.... THAT is what I call a first class restore if there ever was. What a beautiful job!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am sending it back as an intended "distressed" look.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Deb, that is a very impressive result! I love it


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Deb-
What a beautiful piece! Starting with a good quality older unit like this makes all the resto work worth while.
Ypu did a wonderful job.
Jim
CA


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Really nice work Deb.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful work, Deb!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very, Very nice, Deb


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I was surprised that the builder chose to make the drawer bottoms out of sheet metal when he had done reasonably nice work on the rest of the box. I put the felt on a stiff sort of cardboard in the drawer bottoms instead of right on the sheet metal. 
Sanding the grime off the box made some of the edges uneven as some spots needed more sanding then others. It was oily greasy dirt that was about 50 years old. The lid was already warped and I had no way to fix that.  
Still I think it turned out very well. I'd be happy to keep it if she didn't like it!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Great work, that looks classy.


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

*Something to show*

That was one great decision, when she brought her chest to you.
Her Grandfather will be proud to see its continued use by his family.
You do both of them proud.

Ted, Oregon


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW!

That looks amazing


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks like new.
Beautiful job.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. Next year I go back to working through the week so I will have even less time in the shop. But I'll gladly take a few moments in there now and then over none at all.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree - nice work on the restoration, Deb.

The chest itself looks very much like my 40-year old Gerstner tool chest. The drawer layout is exactly the same, in fact. And, the Gerstner also uses sheet metal for the drawer bottoms. The benefit of doing so is that you don't lose as much space inside the drawers. The drawers of the Gerstner chests are also felt-lined.

Gerstner chests are still made, of course, but are rather pricey. As such, plans have floated around for years that enabled people to make near-exact copies for themselves. It's possible that your friend's grandfather did just that.

Here's a link to the U.S-made chests:

Gerstner Tool Chests

check out the ($980 in oak) #52 Journeyman Chest:

Gerstner - 52 Journeyman Chest

Gerstner has also introduced a line of chests made offshore for the economy-minded ("economy" being relative):

Gerstner International - Product Directory


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

awesome work. I'm getting ready to do a restorative effort on an old sea trunk. Hopefully it turns out as well as this did for you.
Tim


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ralph thanks for the links. I believe you are right that this is a copy of one of those chests. I wouldn't mind building one for myself one day. As I was restoring this one I realized the lengths a person could go to to make a truly fine handcrafted chest - dovetail drawers etc. But function is the only real necessity of something like this.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Deb that is a absolutely a beautiful job. Really well done.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, very well done. Do you enjoy restorations? I have done a couple and really enjoy doing them. I have a spool cabinet in the shop that one day I will tackle. It won't be any time soon however, to many other things to be done first.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I am not a big fan of restorations, I think sometimes it's just easier to make it from scratch. But seeing the transformation on this box did change my mind somewhat. I think what you start with is important. We have some old furniture the spouse would like to "restore". Some of it I just don't think is worth it. There are antiques and heirlooms and then there is just old furniture. I think we have more of the latter.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Well done Deb.
I'll bet ti took a lot of elbow grease!


----------



## Binder (Jan 5, 2011)

Deb, that is definitely a great restoration to perfection.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I spoke to the fellow who gave this to his girlfriend for Xmas. He said she was floored by it. Lots of tears and a whole lot of showing it off to friends and family. I was glad to hear she was so pleased.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> I spoke to the fellow who gave this to his girlfriend for Xmas. He said she was floored by it. Lots of tears and a whole lot of showing it off to friends and family. I was glad to hear she was so pleased.


Why am I not surprised...


----------

